# Looks like we'll have April Fool's Babies! Names?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Tessie's ligaments are almost gone, so I'm thinking she'll kid tomorrow afternoon/evening.

These are the names I've thought of:
Joke
Prank
April

Any other ideas?


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Jester
No Foolin'
Foolin' Around
Clown
Harlequin
Frolic
Lark
Bamboozle
Hoodwink
Teaser
Prankster
April Foolery
Trickster


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

Folly
Mischief
Truely


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Tomfoolery
Gotcha


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

just kiddin'... then you get to have an appalling pun as well... lol


----------

